# Belly Boat von Allroundmarin mit Ruder für 269 €



## Angeltreff-Neustadt (23. Juni 2008)

Moin Moin ,
heute möchten wir Euch ein *Belly Boot von Allroundmarin* vorstellen . 
Hier die Produktbeschreibung :
*Belly Boot von Allroundmarin *
*mit Ruder*
*für nur*
*269 €*
http://www.angeltreff-neustadt.de/shop/product_info.php?cPath=23&products_id=367
Ein *vielseitiges*, *langlebiges* und *leicht* zu *transportierendes Belly Boat* . Neben der *abnehmbaren Nackenrolle* bieten die *abnehmbaren Seitentaschen* ein weiteres Highlight . *Die Taschen können Zuhause schon vorgepackt werden und werden dann einfach am Wasser am Belly Boat befestigt* . 
Die an einem *robusten Rohr befestigte Ablagefläche* läßt sich *leicht schwenken* so das ein *bequemes Einsteigen* in das Belly Boat gewährleistet ist . Die  *Ösen an der Seiten* bieten sich super als *Rutenhalter* an 
Auch die *Sicherheit* wurde bei diesem Belly Boat groß geschrieben . 
Neben den *versenkten Sicherheitsventilen* 
hat das Belly Boat 
*4 Luftkammern* : 2 x Schwimmkörper groß 1 x Sitzkissen 1 x Nackenrolle . Gewicht ohne Ruder : ca.7,6 kg
Materialbeschaffenheit :90 % PVC 10 % Nylon​ 

*Schaut doch einfach mal in unserem Shop rein oder ruft uns an Tel.:04561-395991*​ 
Euer Team vom
*Angeltreff Neustadt*​


----------

